# Applying for Benefit.



## NatalieMT (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey all,

Just came here for some advice really, I've just found out by June I will be made redundant. I work in a big department store and from internal postings I have learnt that there are 2 vacancies on the Benefit counter. I really like Benefits brand ideas, I think they're innovative and fun at the same time. Their packaging is gorgeous, really well thought out and their products truly do what they say. So I thought why not apply - apparently they haven't had much interest.

I went down to the counter on my lunchbreack today to talk to them more about what it would involve and they seemed keen that I was keen and asked me back in tomorrow to speak with the manager and bring in a definitive CV and covering letter. They didn't seem bothered that I had no previous retail experience in the area of cosmetics.

Can anyone give me some pointers, is there anything in particular they look for in their staff, things to say/not to say etc. Any advice is really appreciated because I don't want to be left in the position of being unemployed again! Xxx


----------



## Skin*Deep (Apr 5, 2009)

Benefit is all about fun....be really enthusiastic, super friendly, here in the U.S. part of the interview process is an "audition" where you work the counter for a little bit....they see how well you can traffic stop, how friendly you are, how you interact with customers, etc. Really play up your retail experience, and it wouldnt hurt to take a cruise over Benefit's website so that you can get an idea of what their key items do, and what their most recent releases are. also, if you have any awards for outstanding customer service, or credit account awards, bring those up!! product knowledge can be taught, but a people person is what they are seeking.....good luck!


----------

